# Le stylet de l'iPad Pro



## Oyoel (15 Septembre 2015)

On connait les grandes lignes de l'iPad Pro, et un sujet sur nos forums lui est d'ailleurs dédiée :
http://forums.macg.co/threads/ipad-pro-quen-pensez-vous.1270323/

Mais on s'intéresse sur ce sujet au stylet, le fameux "Apple Pencil" qui dispose donc "technologies révolutionnaires" selon Apple. Mais vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2015)

Je l'attends avec impatience. J'ai au moins une vingtaine de stylets différents et aucun ne me plaît vraiment. Là, il semble bien conçu et surtout facilement rechargeable.

Ensuite, il faut voir à l'usage et je n'ai pas encore d'iPad Pro 

En plus, il est beau (selon mes goûts)


----------



## Ealdu (15 Septembre 2015)

Moi de même. 

J'espère et j'attends un "vrai" stylet pour le dessin et l'écriture. Avec le nombre de logiciels sur l'appstore, j'espère vraiment une parfaite cohérence entre les 2. 
Fluidité, rapidité... 

Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas avec les stylets présent aujourd'hui.


----------



## Madudesign (21 Septembre 2015)

Il faudra qu'il soit au moins à la hauteur d'un stylet wacom sinon plus. Sinon les créatifs vont bouder l'appareil, et c'est la cible majeure je pense.


----------



## DavidAubery (21 Septembre 2015)

Fonctionnera-t-il avec les autres iPad ?


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2015)

C'est vrai qu'il est beau cet Apple Pencil... Mais le fait qu'il soit Bluetooth n'est pas hyper rassurant en matière de réactivité


----------



## Stef41 (23 Septembre 2015)

J'ai acheté le stylet d'evernote et il fonctionne nickel sur iPad Air 2, il tient 20h au moins avec sa charge et se recharge en 45min. Donc pas besoin du stylet d'Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Octobre 2015)

Stef41 a dit:


> J'ai acheté le stylet d'evernote et il fonctionne nickel sur iPad Air 2, il tient 20h au moins avec sa charge et se recharge en 45min. Donc pas besoin du stylet d'Apple.


Il ne joue pas dans la même cours côté réactivité...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2015)

DavidAubery a dit:


> Fonctionnera-t-il avec les autres iPad ?


Je me pose la même question.


----------



## Guillaume B (12 Novembre 2015)

Moi, également j'ai plusieurs stylets,  dont un Wacom BThoot, 
ils ne font pas bien leur travail, espérons que le stylet d'Apple
sera mieux pour le dessin.
mais le bon vieux crayon à dessin et un bon papier, 
a encore sa place 
Guillaume B


----------



## Sharp (15 Novembre 2015)

Le stylet de l'iPad Pro fonctionne très bien. Mon utilisation se limite à seulement quelques heures depuis le 12 novembre. Avant le manque d'un stylet se faisait sentir mais je n'ai jamais été convaincu par les stylets existants qui me paraissaient tous plus ou moins bancals.

Le stylet d'Apple est précis et on l'utilise très vite d'une façon naturelle. C'est à dire que son utilisation est assez similaire à celle d'un vrai crayon.

A noter que la batterie de l'iPad Pro descend un peu plus vite lorsqu'on utilise le stylet.


----------



## fantomx6 (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'iPad Pro et l' "Apple pencil" depuis sa sortie.

- Pour appairer le stylet, il suffit de le connecter au port lightning de l'iPad Pro et de cliquer sur le bouton à l'écran.

- Pour le recharger, deux solutions :

1) Le branchement sur le port lightning, ideal pour la recharge courte pour finir un dessin en nomade
2) Le branchement de l'adaptateur fourni sur un cordon lightning classique 

La recharge est rapide, quelque soit la solution utilisée.

Mon utilisation : Dessin, Calligraphie et notation musicale.

Mon ressenti : L'Apple pencil, n'est pas un stylet "multifonction tout en un" à la Wacom (pas de bouton supplémentaires ni de gomme intégrée). 

C'est plutôt un "vrai" crayon et il fait merveille sur la page blanche en terme de fluidité. La qualité du rendu dépend malheureusement du programme et de sa façon de gérer ce nouveau "Apple Pencil" et pour le moment, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'applications "spéciales iPad Pro".

Pour ce qui est de son utilisation "hors contexte" en tant que remplaçant du doigt, il fonctionne partout.

Il est aussi lourd qu'un stylo mais bien équilibré, sa prise en main est naturelle. 

Un petit bémol, c'est le capuchon qui recouvre le port lightning et l'adaptateur pour la recharge, petite taille donc facile à perdre.


----------



## Ragrati (21 Juin 2016)

Bonjour. J'ai acheté le stylet. Ça fonctionne très bien mais j'aurais 2 questions. 
La première c'est que je le suis demandé : puis je rayer la tablette avec ? Et combien de temps pour la mine ?
Ensuite , comment l'utiliser partout ? Par exemple sur un site internet si je veux souligner etc ? C'est possible ?


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2016)

Non il est limité aux apps de dessin. Il n'offre pas de service supplémentaire, ce que tu ne pouvais pas faire avant au doigt tu ne peux pas plus le faire maintenant. 

En revanche il est bien plus précis que le doigt, et sensible à l'inclinaison


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Septembre 2016)

Avez vous ce problème de déconnection de l'Apple Pencil ?
Je m'explique : j'ai l'impression que si on ne l'utilise pas pendant un jour l'iPad ne le capte plus en particulier quand il arrive à 30 % de charge.
=> Obliger de le jumeler à nouveau et cela régulièrement quand le stylet et "moins" rechargé.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Septembre 2016)

Je suis souvent obligé de le jumeler à nouveau ce stylet.
Il perd souvent la connexion y compris sous iOS 10 pffff...


----------



## Runjulia (7 Décembre 2016)

Hello,

je viens tout juste d'acquérir l'iPad Pro et le stylet, et malgré ma totale ignorance en ce domaine (dessin sur tablette), ma première impression est excellente : prise en main équilibrée, très réactif, grande finesse, facilité de recharge, pas de problème bluetooth pour moi, gestes naturels et agréables (perso. je pratique l'écoline au pinceau ou plume, je ne sens pas de différence). Je me pose la question de la durabilité des pointes ? Quelqu'un a-t'il une expérience suffisamment longue de ce stylet pour m'en dire plus ? Le négatif : rien de prévu pour l'accrocher au smart cover de l'iPad, la pointe est sensible à la poussière mais il n'y a pas de protection...


----------



## roquebrune (18 Décembre 2016)

Runjulia a dit:


> Je me pose la question de la durabilité des pointes


J'ai achete un set de 4 pointes car la pointe d'origine s etait devisee, ma femme l'a retrouvee sous un meuble apres
par raport aux pointes des tablettes wacoms ca ne s'use pas vite du tout


----------



## alfatech (19 Décembre 2016)

je vai en acheter un dans les jours qui viennent, j'en parlerai après quelques jours d'essais


----------



## pabar (19 Mars 2017)

Hello @alfatech. Un p'tit retour?


----------



## alfatech (20 Mars 2017)

pabar a dit:


> Hello @alfatech. Un p'tit retour?



Alors j'ai reçu le stylet à Nöel et niquel, il répond au poil


----------



## USB09 (21 Mars 2017)

Tu pourrais trouver une Cover avec Pencil intégrer. 
Comme tu sauras ou le mettre. 
On vend aussi des bagues aimanté.


----------



## Bob dArvey (6 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous. In fine, quelle est la meilleure altérnative à l'Apple Pencil? Je pense utiliser un stylet surtout pour l'app Nebo. Merci.


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2017)

Rien, j'ai acheté au moins une vingtaine de stylets et rien n'arrive à la cheville du Apple Pencil malheureusement.


----------



## USB09 (6 Avril 2017)

Je suis aussi de cet avis. Le Pencil est un bijou de technologie et non pas un vulgaire plastique.


----------



## Tit_Ben (16 Juin 2017)

Une question,pour recharger le pencil qu'elle solution préférez vous ? 
1-au cul de l'iPad 
2-sur un chargeur
Et quel transfo utilisez vous ? Celui de l'iPad ou de l'iPhone ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2017)

Au Q de l'pad. Mais j'ai toujours la trouille de casser l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## roquebrune (17 Juin 2017)

Pareil , jai des stylets Wacom depuis 1995 et rien n'arrive au niveau du pencil pour iPad


----------



## roquebrune (17 Juin 2017)

Je le met sur l iPad uniquement quand il le retrouve pas sinon avec le chargeur de l'iPad Pro 
Je trouve absurde qu'il y ait 2 pièces facile a perdre


----------



## Nicolas Meunier (21 Juin 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je le met sur l iPad uniquement quand il le retrouve pas sinon avec le chargeur de l'iPad Pro
> Je trouve absurde qu'il y ait 2 pièces facile a perdre



J'ai commandé sur amazon un socle pour poser le stylet :
On peut le poser mine dans le socle pour simplement le poser... ou le poser dans un deuxième emplacement prévu pour le charger, là le premier espace où on avait poser la mine, recoit le capuchon.
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0...etailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=gein0f-21


----------



## USB09 (21 Juin 2017)

Il y a ceci aussi pour le Pencil, un capuchon
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01HCGYZHS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_0DM8ybRVH3DW2


----------



## roquebrune (21 Juin 2017)

ha oui c'est bien ca


----------



## MacEye (8 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai acquis un pencil récemment et j'en suis tout a fait satisfait : prise de note créativité. Je pense qu'il a un fort potentiel d'évolution dans son contexte global [emoji1303]


----------



## vomi (13 Septembre 2017)

Je confirme, accessoire incroyable --> créativité maximale


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Octobre 2017)

Je viens de lire que ça ne marche pas avec une protection d'écran en verre. Des témoignages ?

Sinon, j'aimerais bien qu'ils le sortent en noir ou en rouge


----------



## Halph (2 Octobre 2017)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Je viens de lire que ça ne marche pas avec une protection d'écran en verre. Des témoignages ?
> 
> Sinon, j'aimerais bien qu'ils le sortent en noir ou en rouge



Cela marche parfaitement, je l’utilise au quotidien avec une protection en verre trempé.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour l'info @Halph Bon je pense vraiment craqué prochainement pour cet ipad pro (sauf si l'écran de mon mac me lâche avant, voir mes topics ouverts)


----------



## USB09 (8 Janvier 2018)

Moi j'ai pas mis


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2018)

J’avais toujours des doutes quant à l’utilité d’une tablette hormis pour les loisirs. Et peut etre que bien m’en a pris d’avoir attendu aussi longtemps.
La totale à Noël dont le stylet évidemment (et donc un iPad Pro).
Et bien je suis bluffée car non seulement, oui, je m’amuse avec mais c ‘est devenu un outil « pro » notamment grâce au stylet et les applications de prises de notes.
On a quasi l’impression d’écrire avec crayon et papier, c’est très réactif et finalement plus productif que mon macbook qui a été complètement été cannibalisé.
Je crois que j’attendais l’iPad Pro et ce stylet pour vraiment me lancer ....
Nebo est devenu mon petit chouchou ....


----------



## Tit_Ben (24 Février 2018)

+1!
Le stylet est rentré dans ma vie il y a 10 mois et c’est devenu un outil de base de ma productivité ! Parfois il remplace ma main, parfois je grifouille, je sélectionne en traitement de texte ou sur tableur, c’est juste essentiel ! [emoji7]
J’ai mis du temps à lui trouver une belle place, puis récemment je l’ai tunné avec un clip qui me permet de pas le faire rouler sur les tables et maintenant je le mets sur mon clavier, fait que dès que je travaille il est là ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Au debut je pensais avoir des soucis de batterie puis en fait la recharge rapide permet le temps de s’installer, de lancer une réunion ou de se faire un café d’avoir un pencil opérationnel pour le temps nécessaire. Puis quand mon iPad est à 100% et en mode travail (paysage sur clavier) je lui mets le pencil au fion comme ça tout le monde repars sur de bonnes bases. Et il ne faut que 1 ou 2 % d’ipad pour remettre à 100 % le stylet ! 

Pour moi c’est typique du produit apple. Plutot engagé, fermé, cher, mais très bien réalisé et 100% intégré à l’environnement. Un peu comme les airpods. Un must have, certain parlent d’un pencil 2.0, mais franchement je ne vois pas trop ce qu’on pourrait lui ajouter. Meme si je leur fait confiance pour rendre celui-ci hasbeen ! (Induction ?)


----------



## Chris K (7 Avril 2018)

Ce stylet c’est une bombe. Je me surprend à intégrer de plus en plus de croquis dans mes e-mails, directement dessinés avec le stylet. J’utilise beaucoup Nebo (une tuerie). J’annote mes PDF avec, je retouche mes photos avec (Affinity) etc...

Du coup me suis fait faire une pochette cuir sur-mesure pour mon iPad Pro avec rangement du stylet intégré. Ouais, c’est la frime.


----------



## Tit_Ben (7 Avril 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Ce stylet c’est une bombe. Je me surprend à intégrer de plus en plus de croquis dans mes e-mails, directement dessinés avec le stylet. J’utilise beaucoup Nebo (une tuerie). J’annote mes PDF avec, je retouche mes photos avec (Affinity) etc...
> 
> Du coup me suis fait faire une pochette cuir sur-mesure pour mon iPad Pro avec rangement du stylet intégré. Ouais, c’est la frime.



On peut le voir cet était sur mesure ? [emoji847]


----------



## USB09 (7 Avril 2018)

T’inquiète il aura une super-feature-de-la-mort-qui-tue , de quoi te faire regretter ton ancien Pencil. [emoji28]


----------



## Chris K (17 Avril 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> On peut le voir cet était sur mesure ? [emoji847]



Flemme de faire des photos. Mon étuis _s’inspire_ de ceci : http://www.arthurlhermitte.com/imag...--1---Attache-Case---Carnet-de-vol-Sleeve.jpg, http://www.arthurlhermitte.com/imag...Arthur-Lhermitte---Snake-iPad-Mini-Sleeve.jpg et http://www.arthurlhermitte.com/imag...iipes - Macbook Air Sleeve - custom order.jpg

*Sauf que* : mon étuis ne possède aucun rabats ni ceinture comme sur les photos. Il est donc parfaitement plat de sorte que je peux poser l’iPad dessus pour travailler sans le rayer (pas de coque pour mon iPad).

L’iPad s’insère en le glissant orienté portrait dans la pochette, laquelle est fermée automatiquement par des aimants insérés dans le cuir. L’intérieur est doublé en tissus et possède une petite boucle de cuir permettant d’y glisser le Pencil (qui est donc rangé à l’intérieur de l’étuis). C’est donc un étuis rectangulaire, épuré, tout plat et fin (cuir bleu cousu et liseré rouge comme sur l’une des photos). Le système de fermeture par aimant me permet de ranger l’ipad tout en le laissant connecté au secteur pour la recharge (le câble passe entre deux aimants). Hasard du design (ou pas), mon étuis a la même taille que la pochette Apple pour les iPad Pro 12,9.

J’avais trouvé la pochette Apple peu sûre : glissante, risque que l’iPad sorte tout seul de sa pochette, le rangement du pencil fait tache et empêche de ranger l’ipad alors qu’il est en charge (câble légèrement tordu dû au renflement de la partie dédiée au Pencil, au bout d’un moment le câble souffre).


----------



## pabar (1 Mai 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Ce stylet c’est une bombe. Je me surprend à intégrer de plus en plus de croquis dans mes e-mails, directement dessinés avec le stylet. J’utilise beaucoup Nebo (une tuerie). J’annote mes PDF avec, je retouche mes photos avec (Affinity) etc...
> 
> Du coup me suis fait faire une pochette cuir sur-mesure pour mon iPad Pro avec rangement du stylet intégré. Ouais, c’est la frime.



Peux tu nous en dire plus sur ton utilisation de Nebo. Est que tu l'utilises pour la saisie de toutes tes notes ou seulement pour la conversion en texte ? 
Merci


----------



## Chris K (1 Mai 2018)

pabar a dit:


> Peux tu nous en dire plus sur ton utilisation de Nebo. Est que tu l'utilises pour la saisie de toutes tes notes ou seulement pour la conversion en texte ?
> Merci



Bonjour,

J’utilise Nebo quand je sais que mes notes manuscrites seront utilisées en texte « formaté ». Il s’agit souvent d’écris assez longs où mes idées ne sont pas forcément fixées au départ, donc j’y reviens dessus plusieurs fois de façon naturelle via le pencil. Ces notes ne contiennent pas uniquement du texte, mais des croquis également. Parfois je ne convertis pas en texte, j’attache le tout tel quel dans un e-mail et je laisse la note brute de décoffrage.

Pour toutes les autres notes (notes plus perso donc) via le pencil j’utilise l’application Notes d’Apple (plus souple en terme de gribouillage dans les notes). Notes que je convertis ensuite en PDF pour les plus importantes d’entre elles (j’en ai qui font facilement 50 pages) pour en conserver une archive quelque part. Le seul truc ennuyeux avec l’application Notes c’est que - contrairement à ce qu’avait annoncé Apple - la recherche de mots ne fonctionne pas sur les notes manuscrites. En tout cas, pas chez moi.

Ai-je répondu à ta question ?


----------



## pabar (3 Mai 2018)

Bonjour 
Oui merci. Effectivement beaucoup de personnes utilisent Nebo pour la fonction de transformation en texte. 
Après avoir utilisé Notability pendant quelques années, je viens de re switcher sur Notes qui est simple mais facile d'accès sur tous les devices Apple.


----------



## phil2b (27 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,
 Comme Chris j’utilise Nebo. J’ai testé bon nombre d’applications mais c’est la seule qui a ma connaissance à une telle reconnaissance de mes pattes de mouche. Je prends mes notes de réunions qui sont automatiquement transcrites et que je peux diffuser dans la foulée. 

Et puis il y a toutes les utilisations en pdf où je peux signer des doc, les annoter et les envoyer directement.

Vraiment excellent ce pencil

Amicalement
Phil2b


----------



## roquebrune (1 Octobre 2018)

J' utilise aussi Nebo cet app est vraiment fantastique, je souhaiterai la voir porter sur iPhone et d' après l'équipe ca semble possible un de ces 4


----------



## regsam (7 Novembre 2018)

Stef41 a dit:


> J'ai acheté le stylet d'evernote et il fonctionne nickel sur iPad Air 2, il tient 20h au moins avec sa charge et se recharge en 45min. Donc pas besoin du stylet d'Apple.


Et point de vue écriture , qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## Zorglub38 (21 Novembre 2018)

J'ai reçu mon Apple Pencil 2 aujourd'hui avec mon iPad Pro 12.9 256 cell et j'ai commencer à le tester sur Procreate et c'est une tuerie ! Il est hyper agréable à la tenue en main avec une face plate pour de coller à l'iPad pour la recharge. La pression est super bien gérée et la prise de note manuscrite est hyper intuitive. Bref un très bon cru !


----------



## Link1993 (11 Octobre 2019)

J'ai un mini 5 cellulaire destiné entre autre à être utilisé en avion comme outil de navigation.
Et j'ai pris un pencil en plus au cas ou. Je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup finalement, mais quand je l'utilise, c'est a fond pour du manuscrit !
Je fais mes logos de navigation sur l'iPad au pencil, que j'imprime ensuite. Et en vol, j'ai Air Navigation Pro qui tourne, sur lequel il y a un mode prise de note. Je suis donc en cas de contacte radio avec un contrôleur, pencil a la main, et c'est plutôt efficace.
A coté, j'ai affinité photo pour du montage, et Vectornator pour faire quelques logos pour mon association.
Pou le angement, j'ai une pochette Nuaca incluant une pochette dans lequel traine en fait tout mon bordel (adaptateur USB, HDMI, chiffon pour écran) plus le pencil, et c'est parfait. En plus, l'iPad est protégé avec la Smart Cover super utile aussi par moment.

Voici mon retour du pencil


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2019)

J’espérais un stylet vraiment « crayon » , fluide, réactif, etc.. 
J’ai attendu l’iPad pro et la seconde génération d’Apple Pencil...

Et vraiment l’utilisation répond à mon attente.
Ce soir, je venais musarder sur ce fil, ayant un souci, écriture « hâchée », gomme inefficace...
Finalement j’ai trouvé : il faut veiller à ce que la tête reste bien vissée (elle a donc tendance à dévisser)... Et cela repart...
J’ai rarement attendu une fonction à retrouver comme celle-ci!


----------



## sunny83 (31 Janvier 2020)

Link1993 a dit:


> J'ai un mini 5 cellulaire destiné entre autre à être utilisé en avion comme outil de navigation.
> Et j'ai pris un pencil en plus au cas ou. Je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup finalement, mais quand je l'utilise, c'est a fond pour du manuscrit !
> Je fais mes logos de navigation sur l'iPad au pencil, que j'imprime ensuite. Et en vol, j'ai Air Navigation Pro qui tourne, sur lequel il y a un mode prise de note. Je suis donc en cas de contacte radio avec un contrôleur, pencil a la main, et c'est plutôt efficace.
> A coté, j'ai affinité photo pour du montage, et Vectornator pour faire quelques logos pour mon association.
> ...


----------



## sunny83 (31 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour 

Bon, ce n’est pas une réponse mais je souhaitais faire part de mon heureuse expérience.
J’ai : un iPad (6 eme génération). 
Je rêvais d’un iPad Pro essentiellement pour dessiner. 
Bien m’en a pris d’aller sur le site Apple que mon iPad faisait bon message avec le l’Apple pencil. 


Si je peux dessiner (avec l’app Sketches Pro) je ne sais pas encore comment annoter des textes (sur Pages par ex.) Une aide !

Encore désolé si mon post n’est pas posé au bon endroit. 

Bien cordialement à tous 

Jean-Philippe


----------



## USB09 (1 Février 2020)

sunny83 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Bon, ce n’est pas une réponse mais je souhaitais faire part de mon heureuse expérience.
> J’ai : un iPad (6 eme génération).
> ...



Pour annoter de PAGES c’est automatique, il suffit de mettre le stylo sur l’écran. 
Il y a des options dans les réglages en plus.


----------



## sunny83 (2 Février 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Pour annoter de PAGES c’est automatique, il suffit de mettre le stylo sur l’écran.
> Il y a des options dans les réglages en plus.


----------



## sunny83 (2 Février 2020)

Hi !

Merci. Avec Pages : 5/5. Fabuleux !

Peut-on annoter autre chose que Pages ? Le calendrier par ex. 

Belle journée 

Jean-Philippe


----------



## sunny83 (2 Février 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Ce stylet c’est une bombe. Je me surprend à intégrer de plus en plus de croquis dans mes e-mails, directement dessinés avec le stylet. J’utilise beaucoup Nebo (une tuerie). J’annote mes PDF avec, je retouche mes photos avec (Affinity) etc...
> 
> Du coup me suis fait faire une pochette cuir sur-mesure pour mon iPad Pro avec rangement du stylet intégré. Ouais, c’est la frime.


----------



## sunny83 (2 Février 2020)

Hello, 

Je débute avec le pencil 1 sur mon iPad 6. Fabuleux. 

Merci d’avance pour un pas-à-pas pour annoter mails, notes, pdf....

Je sais faire avec Pages, c’est déjà ça !!

Merci et bonne soirée 

Jean-Philippe


----------



## USB09 (5 Février 2020)

sunny83 a dit:


> Hi !
> 
> Merci. Avec Pages : 5/5. Fabuleux !
> 
> ...



Non,uniquement la suite iWork, Note, mail et les PDF


----------



## USB09 (5 Février 2020)

sunny83 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je débute avec le pencil 1 sur mon iPad 6. Fabuleux.
> 
> ...



Pour Mail, il faut faire apparaître le menu / flèche à droite / puis INSÉRER UN DESSIN


----------



## USB09 (6 Février 2020)

sunny83 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je débute avec le pencil 1 sur mon iPad 6. Fabuleux.
> 
> ...



Pas a pas pour annoter avec Mail :









						Insérer un dessin dans Mail
					

Pouvoir répondre à un mail ou mettre une note est tout simple, idéale avec votre Apple Pencil.




					iblogsphere.wordpress.com


----------



## sunny83 (6 Février 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Non,uniquement la suite iWork, Note, mail et les PDF


----------



## sunny83 (6 Février 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Pas a pas pour annoter avec Mail :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour 
Je prends connaissance un peu tard de votre post. Merci pour le lien. Je vais voir ça de près. 
Jean-Philippe


----------



## USB09 (11 Février 2020)

sunny83 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je prends connaissance un peu tard de votre post. Merci pour le lien. Je vais voir ça de près.
> Jean-Philippe



J’ai modifier le tutoriel en plus simple :









						Insérer un dessin dans un e-mail
					

Pouvoir répondre à un mail ou mettre une note manuscrite est tout simple, idéale avec votre Apple Pencil.




					iblogsphere.wordpress.com


----------



## sunny83 (11 Février 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> J’ai modifier le tutoriel en plus simple :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai eu quelques galères. Donc un grand merci pour ce tutoriel lumineux.
Cordialement


----------



## chti (22 Février 2020)

Il y a un outil « crayon » dans mail??


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2020)

chti a dit:


> Il y a un outil « crayon » dans mail??


Via l'outil "annoter" :


----------



## chti (22 Février 2020)

Merci.
En fait il n’était pas apparu lors de la création d’un nouveau message . (Il y a juste l’outil « retour » pour ce qui aurait été effacé)

Mais il vient d’apparaître lors d’une réponse à un message reçu.

donc ces liens n’apparaissent pas toujours?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2020)

chti a dit:


> donc ces liens n’apparaissent pas toujours?


Ces liens ??


----------



## chti (23 Février 2020)

Ces boutons, ces ... qui ouvrent l’outil désigné par eux...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Février 2020)

chti a dit:


> Ces boutons, ces ... qui ouvrent l’outil désigné par eux...


OK. Je pense que tu dois être en mode écriture du mail, pour que ce bouton / cette icône apparaisse. Sur un pdf, sur un .jpg etc.


----------



## chti (23 Février 2020)

Ok,merci


----------



## cillab (7 Avril 2020)

bonjour a priori ce pencil est uniquement fait pour ipad PRO je me suis emflamer j'en ai acheter un l'an dernier 
j'ais 2 ipad air rien ne marche  je me suis fait enfiler


----------



## Chris K (7 Avril 2020)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour a priori ce pencil est uniquement fait pour ipad PRO



Non.

Apple Pencil première génération compatible avec les modèles suivants :

iPad Air (3ᵉ génération)
iPad mini (5ᵉ génération)
iPad (7ᵉ génération)
iPad (6ᵉ génération)
iPad Pro 12,9 pouces
(1ʳᵉ et 2ᵉ générations)
iPad Pro 10,5 pouces
iPad Pro 9,7 pouces


----------



## chti (7 Avril 2020)

@cillab 
Peut-être plutôt un défaut dans la quête d’info...
l’avertissement est clair depuis le début, au sujet de l’emploi de ces stylets


----------



## let56 (20 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, existe t il des stylets "adaptable" qui fonctionne à la place du Pencil 1 ?


----------

